# The Stone Tree Trunk!



## GHNelson (15 Nov 2015)

The Fossilised Tree Trunk.




The Tree that turned to stone....from the Househill Park.....Southside of Glasgow.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Nov 2015)

Awesome...can you do the acid test to see if it'll raise the TDS in my tank?


----------



## GHNelson (15 Nov 2015)

Would make a great feature....with moss on it!
Its quite a amazing trunk.....used to walk past it when I was a kid going to school.
Haven't a clue how old it is though....millions of years I guess!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Nov 2015)

Going by ADA prices that could well be enough for your retirement!!


----------



## dw1305 (15 Nov 2015)

Hi all, 





hogan53 said:


> Haven't a clue how old it is though....millions of years I guess!


 If it is the same age as the Glasgow Museum "Fossil Grove" it is Carboniferous, and about 325 million years old.

cheers Darrel


----------



## GHNelson (15 Nov 2015)

Hi Darrel
That old amazing!
Could be similar age although those petrified trees at the "Fossil Grove" are a extinct species!
This just looks like a regular tree trunk...it does have actual bark definition but its not picked up on this photograph! 
I heard there where others in the area but they where removed for some reason!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Nov 2015)

I find it amazing that it's still standing especially in such a public area...it's got to be worth a few quid.


----------



## rebel (15 Nov 2015)

it's gonna be heavy as well. Time to take a pickup truck.....


----------



## GHNelson (16 Nov 2015)

rebel said:


> it's gonna be heavy as well. Time to take a pickup truck.....


Yip all 6 feet approximately of it....Its gonna be very heavy!


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Nov 2015)

Haha...OK, now I look at again it I can see it's pretty big. But if it was made of brass it'd been long gone and melted down, as happened to a few park sculptures around were I used to live in Essex
One of them was huge and mounted on a 20ft plinth but it still disappeared one night, never to be seen again!


----------

